# Taper Mate



## omb76 (Mar 22, 2011)

Saw this advertised on CSUSA's website.  I've never cleaned the morse taper on my lathe, is this something that I should be doing?  If so, what do you guys use?  

http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/s...r_Accessories___Taper_Mate___taper_mate?Args=


----------



## bitshird (Mar 22, 2011)

A taper cleaner is OK, but a good clean rag with a bit of LPS or WD-40 works very well, unless you have some rust or other hard crud, and at that point, I think you need an MT-x reamer and they are pretty pricey, but they can save a tail/headstock


----------



## Padre (Mar 22, 2011)

I have one and use it once a week.


----------



## PenMan1 (Mar 22, 2011)

bitshird said:


> A taper cleaner is OK, but a good clean rag with a bit of LPS or WD-40 works very well, unless you have some rust or other hard crud, and at that point, I think you need an MT-x reamer and they are pretty pricey, but they can save a tail/headstock



TaperMate = Insertion Tool.:biggrin:

I like to blast the inside of the taper with compressed air and then use the clean rag.


----------



## nava1uni (Mar 24, 2011)

I use a taper mate and also thread a rag through both the head stock and tail stock because the taper mate doesn't get into the farthest ends of either.


----------

